# 2009 SCHIP Bill Expected No Later than Spring



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Children's Healthcare Legislation Expected to be Priority for New Congress

More...


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

From today's cigarcyclopedia article regarding SCHIP:

"The Cigar Association of America, working in concert with the International Premium Cigar & Pipe Retailers Association (IPCPR), has been working on this issue with the election outcome already in mind. *An undisclosed "industry compromise"* *has been worked out*, which has been whispered to be anywhere from a proposed tax cap of 40 cents per cigar up to $1 per cigar."

Sounds like we aren't looking at a $3 a stick tax anymore. Not that I am going to be happy even at $.40, but it is a lot more palatable than it could have been.


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

Still that is an average of an extra $20 a box.

If you are a serious smoker it would be throwing money away not to stock up before the spring.

My recommendation--an eight year supply. :chk



BigCat said:


> Sounds like we aren't looking at a $3 a stick tax anymore. Not that I am going to be happy even at $.40, but it is a lot more palatable than it could have been.


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

oldforge said:


> Still that is an average of an extra $20 a box.


Do you know for sure it will be applied accross the board like that, so that a 20 ct. box would be taxed $20 and a 25 ct box $25? Maybe there is a different rate for full boxes? I'm just curious, I have no idea.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

It would be a good thing if the tax had a cap of 40 cents per cigar. I could live with that.


----------



## stbdtack (Jun 2, 2008)

oldforge said:


> Still that is an average of an extra $20 a box.
> 
> If you are a serious smoker it would be throwing money away not to stock up before the spring.
> 
> My recommendation--an eight year supply. :chk


. . how 'bout a 4-year supply. . .


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> It would be a good thing if the tax had a cap of 40 cents per cigar. I could live with that.


 I could live with it ......but Im still not happy


----------

